# Angelo Fainters 2020 kidding thread



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gearing up for 2020. First is ThornHill Farms Bess Truman. She was accidentally exposed to a young buck that would put her due end of November. (Zollinger Farm Banner). They didn't think he got her so put her out with Zollinger Farm Murphy for a late April kidding. We will see as she appears to be developing a slight bag

Bess:









Murphy in the front and Banner in the back:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Due beginning April

#1

Goat Hills Kearney









Shearogg Fainters Rufus









#2

Five Oaks Assets Rosemary









Shearogg Fainters Rufus


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I believe that Bess has dropped into position. She has been bagging up and we are getting the normal pregnancy discharge which is now white. I am thinking the previous owners dates were way off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I love Rufus!!! He looks like a big teddy bear I just want to snuggle lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I love Rufus!!! He looks like a big teddy bear I just want to snuggle lol


He would snuggle. He is a big baby. Loves being brushes


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding, hope all is easy and healthy. When the little ones get here..please put pictures of the kidds on our 2020 Kidding Tally!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tried to get some photos showing where her sides look "dropped" had some thick white discharge yesterday. Just chilling today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those Does...they love to leave us hanging! :ahh:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Udder is very tight this morning and she didn’t want to leave her stall to come out with the other does so I gave her fresh hay and water and left her in there


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Udder is very tight this morning and she didn’t want to leave her stall to come out with the other does so I gave her fresh hay and water and left her in there


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any babies yet???? Hmmmm?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any babies yet???? Hmmmm?


Nothing yet. Just eating hay and chilling


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:reading: :waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe she didn't really drop and they just moved and now she looks different I took some more pictures tonight to get some opinions Heaven knows when she'll pop them out LOL. She a new doe to us so I don't know her own person signs yet


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tried to get updated pics of all the girls tonight. They weren't too cooperative though lol. Bess is still waddling around happy as can be

Belle


















Rose


















Bess who does not like me behind her so hard to get good udder shots


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

2 sets of twins...and 1 set of triplets...thats my guess. Bess & Rose dont look to happy....must be getting close!(dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, I was just thinking Rose was looking really close too. What is it with black and white goats not wanting tushie shots...my Tonks does the same thing...ugh, so frustrating


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We have owned rose for 3 years. Every year she has a set of big twins. This will be Belles third kidding with us and so far just singles. Bess is new to us and we are a little foggy on her due date. Belle and rose have a couple weeks to go


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Rose is in labor


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First just out


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

View attachment 171841


First just out


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

2 healthy girls


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! Way to go Rose, beautiful little Doelings! They're so sweet


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the baby girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay..1 set of twins...goody for me...(cheers) and does! 
Be sure and put pictures & add to the tally on 2020 Kidding Tally
Gotta show those cuties to the world! :great:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

No more does in labor yet but Belle has no ligaments and is “talking” to rose’s babies across the barn which is very odd as belle is not a talker at all. Very quiet normally. So we are watching her


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Belle is too big to move lol and Apparently it's easier for Sophie to rest her head on the gate the. Hope it up lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Belle is extremely post legged and lots of yawning ligaments are gone. Hopefully soon. Will be setting alarms tonight


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Belle....
Thinking pink for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on Belle.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just took these if Belle. Still waiting. I let her out to walk around the barn while doing some work


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like prelabor to me!
Happy Kidding


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She has absolutely no discharge that I have seen though and I’ve never had that LOL I don’t know whether this evening I should just gently and lightly go in to see what I can find as far as dilation or if I should just wait and she is eating and shows no signs of distress


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm stalking your thread waiting


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still no Belle babies so I thought I would share a pic of roses one baby Delilah. Her sister was taking a nap in the barrel lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kid.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still just chilling here lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so big.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I know. This will be her third year kidding (we only breed once a year) and the previous two years it has always been a single doe but I’m starting to think there is more then one this year lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think Bess is now in the race with Belle on who is going to kid first


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those Does drive us :crazy:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I believe my goat has turned into a pancake


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, you're getting "the look"!
She's saying..how dare you take pics of me at a time like this!
I predict within 24 hours she'll kid. I have a doe (Drom) who gives me that look and usually within 12 hours there's babies running around.
You might want to give her a spoon of Maple Syrup just to verify the pancake thing tho, LOL.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, you're getting "the look"!
> She's saying..how dare you take pics of me at a time like this!
> I predict within 24 hours she'll kid. I have a doe (Drom) who gives me that look and usually within 12 hours there's babies running around.
> You might want to give her a spoon of Maple Syrup just to verify the pancake thing tho, LOL.


Unfortunately she has been giving us that look for a week lol. Still had soft ligaments on the one side last night. Her udder is getting so big along with herself being so big that you can see she is having trouble laying down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a brat.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still waiting but quick question. I was getting ready to do a treatment of the ivermectin pour on (we had a mite issue a bout months ago) and obviously am not going to treat 1 weeks old kids, but is it safe to treat their mom and the pregnant does or should I just skip them and treat everyone else?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Treat the preggo's too, if they are close to kidding, that is a good time frame of being safe for them and their kids. 

Are you using the blue liquid kind of Ivermectin pour on? 

How many treatments have you done and have you tried injecting the 1% injectable kind? Later term if they are preggo?

Do they still have scabs on their legs and pasterns?

Nu-stock can be use on the bad spots.

It depends on how old the kids are, if they come down with it, on what to use. Nustock can be used, it is safe if they do get Mites. 

Not all goats explode with it. 

Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Treat the preggo's too, if they are close to kidding, that is a good time frame of being safe for them and their kids.
> 
> Are you using the blue liquid kind of Ivermectin pour on?
> 
> ...


I am using the blue liquid. I did an initial treatment, one ten days later and this would be a little over a month from the 10 day. It never got far enough for scabbing in the legs. I noticed one doe rubbing excessively and upon checking could see them in light. They kids just turned 8 days old today. I also have a 5-6 month old doe here


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay that would be lice rather than mites of you were able to see them. Mites are microscopic. So kids are super prone to lice and can tolerate pour on treatments quite young but I would not hesitate to do the dams. Just keep checking the kids weekly for lice.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So would you do the kids then or no. If so how much would you treat them with


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss is safe for young kids.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still no babies here. Although I have a very large very uncomfortable very cranky Bess who just swung her head all over at me when I went to check for ligs


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Still no babies here. Although I have a very large very uncomfortable very cranky Bess who just swung her head all over at me when I went to check for ligs


I'm right there with you! Hang in there!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Here she is about 20min ago. Terribly u comfortable because her belly and bag are so big. Starting to think she isn't pregnant just fat and mean lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bess is just still laying around. Got a couple pics of belle. She is going crooked tail on us and ligs are barely there from what I can tell but I'm bad at that


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh she's looking good  It looks so close!
Can't wait to see your baby pics !!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Prego 1 & 2 just laying here not having babies lol
View attachment 173725


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> View attachment 173727


I love your kidding pens they're great! I have the same view of preggo's in my camera, ..a whole lot of NOTHING going on... so I feel for ya. Annoying isn't it.
@SandyNubians is in the same boat...There's a country wide kidding rebellion and we're the victims


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We need hostage negotiations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They look so ready!!! Come on girls


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls today?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still holding strong to the doe code lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Still holding strong to the doe code lol


Mine too....they're brats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Frustrating. :imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well?
How are your girls? anything yet?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Woke up to fresh twins this morning from Belle. A buck and a doe. Both happy and nursing


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! So cute, looks like Belle had things under control. I'll bet you're thrilled.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very much so. She always births unassisted, knock on wood. The girl, however, was half in a water bucket so she is in the heating barrel warming up after I made sure she got some food


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are super cute! Congrats. Good job belle! 

I'm sure the little girl is nice and toasty now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are cute, glad all is well.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok last woman standing is Bess. We purchased her bred to an outside buck so are crossing fingers for pink. We are unsure of her due date. I am thinking March 9th but could be sooner or later. Poor girl is so big and uncomfortable. At this point you can tell she is having trouble even laying down and breathing normally


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor baby she looks so full and puffy. It's gotta be soon. I'm thinking pink for you!
Cmon girl release the hostages...you'll feel sooo much better!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Gosh poor mama. She is so huge!!! Belly’s almost touching the ground. I hope she has a very easy kidding for you all good luck


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a goat sitter at my house and Best is just having normal pregnancy discharge, but does anybody have a picture of the long Amber discharge that happens right before labor so I can show her what to look out for so she can get a hold of a more knowledgeable goat person LOL


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Not my picture, but this was posted by happybleats on a thread not to long ago. It's a great pic to see the color on. Picture is in this thread if it doesn't show up https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/slightly-concerned-slime-colour.211653/


happybleats said:


> Sounds like its early yet based on behavior. Can you post a pic of the goo?
> Here is a pic that might help..this is pre baby amber goo..
> View attachment 173951


Here is one from one of my girls, when the discharge was changing from the white to amber.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SandyNubians said:


> Not my picture, but this was posted by happybleats on a thread not to long ago. It's a great pic to see the color on. Picture is in this thread if it doesn't show up https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/slightly-concerned-slime-colour.211653/
> 
> Here is one from one of my girls, when the discharge was changing from the white to amber.
> View attachment 174797
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First off I'll say congratulations to Moers Kilo Boers. They called it. Two sets of twins and one set of triplets! Bess kidded triplets shortly after I left for an overnight trip to pick up goats. My son found them all healthy and standing. My barn sitter will be there in a bit and will let me know if they are does or bucks. (My older son knows nothing of goats). In the meantime he sent me these pics


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Congratulations!
Happy for you that they had uncomplicated births, and everyone up and healthy looking


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! Cute. Congrats! Gotta love the doe code(doh) 

Good job bess!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job Bess! What beautiful babies! 
I'll bet you're in a hurry to get home now and snuggle these cuties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Got home to get a look at the triplets. The little girl is standing very hunched up. Drinking and peeing. Not as active as the others for the 10min I've been here. Looks like a pain stance to me. Input please.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she nursed? Looks like pain to me too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

IS she constipated?
Looks like her tummy hurts


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have not seen her poop. I’m questioning whether she has nursed as when I was in there she still couldn’t find the nipple. So I made a bottle and she down for ounces of it but then wouldn’t take any more


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

What would I do for constipation that’s safe for somebody that’s only two days old


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

And on that note it just hit me what do I do if she didn’t get colostrum


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Use a 3cc luer slip syringe and lube it up and carefully insert it into her rectum then very very gently flush her out with warm water with a bit of dish soap in it. You'll be surprised at how much can come out.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Did the soapy water. Only soft poo came out. She is walking on her back tip toes. I can’t tell if this is because she is hunched all up or if she is hunched up because this is the way she has to walk


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is her temp?

If she is sub temp she is not getting enough to eat.

Make sure it is at least 100 degree's before feeding her. 
Get her to latch onto the teat or bottle feed her, if she isn't wanting too, especially if her tummy is empty.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Temp is 100.8 an hr ago. She is eating more at each feeding. Looks like she is unwinding a little more today but that might be wishful thinking on my part


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's you doeling doing?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She seems to be improving. She was actually out of the heat barrel walking around and her legs and back seem to be getting more into normal alignment. I have been bottle feeding her and she has been drinking more with each feeding. I keep her with her mom and brothers as her mom hasn’t rejected her and continues to clean her and care for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> She seems to be improving. She was actually out of the heat barrel walking around and her legs and back seem to be getting more into normal alignment. I have been bottle feeding her and she has been drinking more with each feeding. I keep her with her mom and brothers as her mom hasn't rejected her and continues to clean her and care for her.


That's great news yay!
Is she nursing at all? Maybe she can fully return to mom.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

That’s my hope but haven’t seen it yet. When I try and help the baby just fights


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, good job.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's it going with the doeling? Is she back with mom?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very happy to report today we are up and bouncing and have found the tap!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(woot)(woot):goatkiss::haha: Shes Got it! Yay!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's fantastic! Yay!
I'm so happy she's doing so well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves::goodjob:


----------

